# Alado Furling Systems



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

I was just wondering how many people out there are using the ALADO Furling System. I have one on my boat and I am interested in learning of other people's experiences with this system.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

My Hood 810 Sea Furl "Blew apart" last weekend. (metal fatigue caused the bottom of the drum to come off. The bearing went everywhere ) On Monday I e-mailed hood asking for information on parts. Still Haven't heard anything. In the meantime I remembered a letter written by a reader to Practical Sailor that mentioned the Alado. Got an e-mail back from them the same day. Hmmmmmm...already kickin Hood in the butt.
Has anyone else used the Alado? The site has the installation directions and they seem very easy. Also the Alado seems to have fewer moving parts which seems to me to translate into more reliable. My concern with it is that the halyard is tied to the base of the furler instead of the unit using a swivel. Does this work well? Please hurry and reply. I need to get something ordred ASAP so I don't miss anymore sailing than absolute necessary. Gotta feed that addiction I have to wind.


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

Ncountry, I have an Alado system and it works great. I just recently went through a 50 knt squall and was able to furl the jib halfway while under load with no problems. The first year I had it, I had a number of foils twist. Alado sent me replacement foils and I haven't had a problem. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SteppingonKittens (Aug 9, 2006)

*Hood parts source*

Try

www.pompanette.com

I don't think that they are super responsive tho....

Hugs,

SoK


----------



## drynoc (Jul 17, 2001)

*Alado*

I have an Alado system that I installed two years ago. There have been some minor headaches, but it has proven to be worth the effort. The installation is easy, but the instructions are poor, and it helps to have some previous furler experience. I didn't have any, and it took me a while to get the bugs ironed out. I'm satisfied now, though, and it is the least expensive system out there. The only drawback I can see is that I haven't figured out how to store the second halyard.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Just a follow up note. (It came to me that I might want to do this). I ended up with the Alado. The installation was super easy and only took a morning to do. It has worked flawlessly ever since with no problems what so ever. The salesmen Mr. Davenport was super great to work with and the furler arrived even faster than promised. Even after several inquiries I have NEVER heard from Hood about the old furler. Looks like this sailor won't be a needin any Hood equipment on his boat...........


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds good... also sounds like Hood has a customer service problem.


----------



## svobsession (Dec 27, 2009)

Old thread... but Are you guys still happy with your alado?


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

I have a bias because I am the Canadian mfg agent. But.. go to the Alado Nautica site and ask Mr Davenport to provide you with the Practical Sailor review.
Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that you probably should be disclosing this fact as part of your signature, in order to comply with Sailnet's Special Interest declaration requirements.



dvpamenter said:


> I have a bias because I am the Canadian mfg agent. But.. go to the Alado Nautica site and ask Mr Davenport to provide you with the Practical Sailor review.
> Don


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

I appreciate the comment. Felt disclosing any time I commented on a furler would do, but you are likely right SD so sig is changed.
Don


----------



## mlsalwa (Apr 5, 2000)

I have an Alado furler on my Hunter 26.5 for two years now. Had no problem mounting it and it has worked fine. Wish I would have done it 10 years ago. I especially like the fact that I did not have to rework the forestay like some of the others.


----------

